# I’m giving away my EV bike conversion project



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Shipping from SF Bay Area to The Pacific NW of a bike cost me $800. That makes it a nonstarter for me. Craigslist a local is prob the best to do with it. I'll pay for shipping on the motor & controller (and throttle), though, if you pull those & scrap the bike...make a kart for my grandkid.


----------



## Csecrist12 (Nov 22, 2019)

JetForMe said:


> I've had a dormant bike conversion project for many, many years, and I realize I'm probably never going to complete it. It's based off a 1988 Honda VTR-250 that my parents bought new for me. I have an electric motor and speed controller, but no batteries, and the controller is super old and there's probably something much better now.
> 
> The frame is disassembled, and all of the ICE-related parts have been disposed of. I have two sets of cowlings that were eventually going to be repainted.
> 
> ...


Interested. Where are you located? PM and we can make a deal for sure.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Csecrist12 said:


> Interested. Where are you located? PM and we can make a deal for sure.


In his profile, Los Angeles.


----------



## EVRiderz (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi Jet! I just started a conversion on a motorcycle & could use the motor & controller. If it's better for you, I could pick it all up. I live in OC & go to L.A. often. When would be a good day & time for me to go pick these up ? Thanks for offering these up, much appreciated !


----------



## Ohv_ (Feb 11, 2021)

Sent pm


----------

